# 2 yr old - Teeth clenching when excited....



## Mom2Adam (Dec 9, 2003)

Ds just turned 2...and boy has he ever turned 2! He has always been very gregarious, intensely loving, and talkative...but it has been "doubled" ever since he turned 2. One thing that he is doing that is new...and a little concerning...is clenching his teeth and grinding as hard as he can when he is in hard play. For instance...displaying his energy by jumping on/off the bed into pillows - then running to me or DH and hugging us as hard as he can while clenching his teeth (we can actually hear him grinding) and growling and sometimes even shaking a little. (sounds bizarre...I know).









We don't feel that he is necessarily overstimulated and we have been trying to help him use his energy as much as possible during the day (running, playing ball, providing jumping/climbing areas etc.).

Any other toddlers out there with this new trick? Sometimes it seems like he is so darned happy and excited that all he can do is grind his teeth and hug us to contain it!

Thanks -


----------



## QDB (Aug 14, 2003)

my ds does this and will sometimes shake when he is excited too - i sometimes do this too - :LOL

we are an emotional family and need to get it out somehow!

It used to really freak me out like he was having a seizure or something but he can always replicate it on demand and so...i have just gotten used to it.

he often does it when re-enacting a garbage truck picking up cans or a front loader picking up a load. heavy machinery is where it's at around here.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I've got a 2 yo teeth clencher too! I'm so glad you posted this b/c I was wondering if DD was normal or if I should start getting concerned. DD clenches her teeth in the same type of situation as your son - when she's excited. I'm guessing maybe they just don't know how to handle their emotions? Hopefully others will know more.


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

My 2 year old ds does this as well. Exactly as you mentioned, when he gets over excited or when he grabs our arms and is being extremely affectionate and playful.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd rather my DD be a teeth clencher *Which she is* than an open mouther and jumping and possibly biting clean through her tongue.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmmm...my 2 y.o. clenches/grinds his teeth when he's angry or frustrated. He whacks his head against the nearest hard surface and then grinds his teeth, which makes me nuts. I wish I knew how to discourage him from doing it -- both b/c it drives me crazy, and b/c both DP and are teeth-grinders and actually have damage to our teeth from it. The only thing I know to do now is to ignore it, and know (hope?) that it will pass.

~nick


----------



## Mom2Adam (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the replys! It sounds like normal toddler behavior now!

Viking... I too have damage from grinding/clenching teeth (not anymore...several years ago when I was in a very stressful job). So I felt some concern about that!

QDB - Yes...Mimicking things often result in the teeth clenching too - like the food processor or the lawnmower or a tractor or dump truck!









I love these boards!

Traci


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

My dd clenches when she's interacting with ds. She just loves him so much that it really excites her. It really sucks trying to get a good picture of them together because she's always clenching!:LOL She does the shaking thing a little too. My sister did some pretty weird stuff as a kid when she was excited. It concerned my parents a little because it seemed almost like a trance or seizure, but sure enough she grew out of it. My dd also hums like mad when she's eating something that she really likes. It's kind of cute, but at times it really annoys me. Oh well, I just let it go. I'm sure she won't be an adult humming loudly while chowing down at a nice restaurant!:LOL


----------



## lauralago (Oct 28, 2021)

Mom2Adam said:


> Ds just turned 2...and boy has he ever turned 2! He has always been very gregarious, intensely loving, and talkative...but it has been "doubled" ever since he turned 2. One thing that he is doing that is new...and a little concerning...is clenching his teeth and grinding as hard as he can when he is in hard play. For instance...displaying his energy by jumping on/off the bed into pillows - then running to me or DH and hugging us as hard as he can while clenching his teeth (we can actually hear him grinding) and growling and sometimes even shaking a little. (sounds bizarre...I know).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*My sons did this to when they were young. I usually noticed it when they were in the highchair eating or about to eat, and another sibling was around interacting with him in a playful way. They were always smiling and happy during these times. Like the comment before me, they could replicate it on demand for family entertainment  Anyways, both boys are in their 20's now and appear as normal as can be. I just randomly did it at my desk yawning, thus spurring my curiosity about the boys doing it when they were younger. *


----------



## lauralago (Oct 28, 2021)

QDB said:


> my ds does this and will sometimes shake when he is excited too - i sometimes do this too - :LOL
> 
> we are an emotional family and need to get it out somehow!
> 
> ...


*My sons did this to when they were young. I usually noticed it when they were in the highchair eating or about to eat, and another sibling was around interacting with him in a playful way. They were always smiling and happy during these times. Similar to your comment, they could replicate it on demand for family entertainment  Anyways, both boys are in their 20's now and appear as normal as can be. Why am I here? lol, I just randomly did it at my desk yawning, thus spurring my memory and curiosity about the boys doing it when they were younger.*


----------



## bixby36 (Oct 20, 2021)

I thought my son was the only one who did this! He started around ~2yo and it worried me for a long time. I tried distraction, giving him a chewy to suck on, etc, but he thankfully grew out of it over time. It sounds like it might be more common than I realized.


----------

